# Three mile/Sikes?



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Anyone have a fishing report for Three mile or Bob Sikes for the past couple days? I want to get out of the house for a day and am thinking about hitting a bridge or pier. Thanks.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Should be good now. Was there at Sikes Sunday night fishing the sea wall in the rain with my 11yr old son in the back of my truck staying dry. Was catching only pinfish, grunts, white trout, and stingray but there for less than 2hrs. By now the salinity should be back up and with cooler weather and water temps allowing the bite to fire back up a bit. Good luck out there.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*surf fishing*

try surf fishing, at least the children can play in the sand, i like playing in the sand while fishing and watching the girls come and go...... the fish are cleaner, and sometimes you get dragged down the beach by a big boy, hard to get dragged on a bridge or pier but to each his Oh Well lol.. Chicken Bone Beach. lots of Whiting.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

darsinika said:


> try surf fishing, at least the children can play in the sand, i like playing in the sand while fishing and watching the girls come and go...... the fish are cleaner, and sometimes you get dragged down the beach by a big boy, hard to get dragged on a bridge or pier but to each his Oh Well lol.. Chicken Bone Beach. lots of Whiting.


Well, that is a good suggestion. 

But my grand-kids are having kids and my children just don't seem to want to play in the sand anymore.:no: 

I love to surf fish but having one lung and an electronics malfunction in the heart causes problems dragging the beach cart. And, yes, I do 'gotta have all the stuff in the cart.':yes: 

So I figured I would go to the bridge or pier and make it easier on the old bones. But that is a good suggestion. Will you pull my cart?


----------



## Makadosis (Feb 8, 2015)

I will pull the cart if you are wanting to give the surf a try. I just moved to the area and would like to meet some new fishing friends. I have a large cart that we could use. Just PM if you ever get the notion to go.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Makadosis said:


> I will pull the cart if you are wanting to give the surf a try. I just moved to the area and would like to meet some new fishing friends. I have a large cart that we could use. Just PM if you ever get the notion to go.


What an awesome offer! Props to you for that man. Look forward to seeing a report if the two of you ever end up hitting the beach together.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Makadosis said:


> I will pull the cart if you are wanting to give the surf a try. I just moved to the area and would like to meet some new fishing friends. I have a large cart that we could use. Just PM if you ever get the notion to go.


How kind of you. That sounds good to me.:thumbup: I'll PM in a couple days as we have a few appointments to take care of this week. Pompano and Flounder are on my Hit List.


----------

